# 2016 Rescue 3 and ACA Swiftwater Rescue Courses



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

*Sawatch Rescue* is offering *Rescue 3 International* and *ACA* private boater and river guide specific swiftwater rescue courses.

Each having more than 25 years of river rescue experience, our Instructors specialize in teaching rescuers to operate safely in high-risk environments. The courses we teach are developed and certified by the global leaders in swiftwater rescue. 

Our comprehensive rescue courses put the emphasis on identifying risks, self-rescue and low-risk options for self-rescue and rescuing others. We offer competitive pricing and exceptional customer service.

We are currently taking reservations for the following courses:

• *May 28-30* Whitewater Rescue Technician / Swiftwater Rescue Technician – Unit 1, hosted by Rocky Mountain Adventures, Ft, Collins 

• *May 31- June 2* Whitewater Rescue Technician / Swiftwater Rescue Technician – Unit 1, hosted by Clear Creek Rafting, Idaho Springs

• *May 5-7* Whitewater Rescue Technician / Swiftwater Rescue Technician – Unit 1, Hosted by Kodi Rafting and Wilderness Aware Rafting, Buena Vista

The course dates and information are also available at: Rescue 3 International and the American Canoe Association.

For questions, additional information or to reserve your space on a course, email us at *[email protected]* or call at 970-368-3255 

Please contact us to register or if you have any questions!


----------

